# Bose CD Player ERR2



## pstapler (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know how to get your cds out of a Bose player with ERR2? I have already tried the dosconnect the battery overnight and reconnect it with no success?



TIA


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

Try holding the eject button down for a while.. if not, you may have to take the unit apart..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

pstapler said:


> Anyone know how to get your cds out of a Bose player with ERR2? I have already tried the dosconnect the battery overnight and reconnect it with no success?
> TIA


Here is an excerpt from an earlier thread:

I'm new to this site, this is my first post.
I had similar problem last year. 
CD stuck in the track, wouldn't eject, "ERR 2", etc.
I have a 2001 Pathfinder, I have the Bose system with the in-dash CD changer. I did a lot of research to gather the information written below.

The unit is really made by Clarion, the CD changer is a PN-2302. 
Unless you spring for a completely new system to replace the entire Bose system.
You have 3 choices:
1. Replace it with a new one. You can find compatible Nissan "Bose" units on ebay, but you should verify with the seller that the wire harnesses match. 
2. Send it to a specialist to fix, like http://www.johnson-electronic.com "
3. Fix it yourself. (NOT RECOMMENDED UNLESS YOU HAVE ELECTRONICS EXPERIENCE). There are many fragile components/flex-wiring inside the unit that can get permanently damaged. 

I opted for #3.

You can find replacement parts & a service manual for the unit from Pacific Coast Parts Consumer Electronic Parts and Accessories at PacParts, Inc.

I troubleshooted my unit, to find out why it got stuck. I re-assembled it partially then applied power to the unit. I did some tests with blanks CDs. I eventually isolated the problem to two plastic gears on the spinner mechanism that engages/disengages the CD from the spinner was worn. This left the CD floating above the spinner, and it never seated properly, thus leaving it stuck when I tried to play it or eject it. This may/or may not be the cause of your problem, but it was mine, so I thought I'd share it. These plastic gears spin every time you switch/eject CDs so it gets a lot of use. I was able to identify these gears on the diagram I bought from Pacific Coast Parts, and ordered them from the same company. Replaced the parts, put everything back together, and now my cd changer works again.
Total cost of parts including the manual ~$40 bucks.
But labor-wise. From Start to Finish, It took me every other weekend for 3 months to complete the fix. Lots of trial/error and troubleshooting.
If I could do it all over again, I probably would look on ebay for a replacement.

Sorry for the lengthy post, I hope this helps you make your decision.
KNTPath01


----------



## supraholic (Nov 21, 2005)

I did the same thing Faga did. Mine is 2001 Pathfinder Bose system with in-dash changer.. I ordered the worm gear from Pacific Coast Parts. I got them to fax me the parts diagram and selected my part..

here is the parts diagram scanned

Pathfinder CD Diagram pictures by blade2001 - Photobucket

I replaced the part 22 (number HBS-490-100 lead screw sub assay) on page 4. This fixed the problem. The gear at the end fo the shaft was broken.. I only replaced the part 22. it was like $12.00 or so (in 2003) and shipping..

Warning: lots of small parts.. take your time and take photos as you go..


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

supraholic said:


> I did the same thing Faga did.
> 
> Warning: lots of small parts.. take your time and take photos as you go..


LOL, Supraholic. That piece was taken from a thread years ago, I didn't actually do, I did a search and came up with that - I believe you are the one who originally wrote it and therefore should be credited!!!

Faja:


> _Here is an excerpt from an earlier thread:
> Blah blah blah_


----------



## pstapler (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I will give it shot. I figure I cant break it any worse than it already is.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

pstapler said:


> Thanks guys. I think I will give it shot. I figure I cant break it any worse than it already is.


True... just take your time, see where everything goes and comes out, as Supraholic said, lots of tiny parts , pics if necessary for when you re-assemble it and have lots of patience. It will be worth it when you have it fixed and only spent $15. :fluffy:

GL --


----------



## evodawg (Dec 20, 2009)

That parts list is available online now for free. Here the link to it I think
http://www.pacparts.com/reference/930/PN2302MC.pdf


----------

